# Cleaning Rusty Beer Cans



## bigber4604 (Aug 2, 2016)

A friend of mine has a couple rare cone top beer cans.  Both are fairly rusty.  Is there anybody out there who provides a cleaning service for rusty beer cans?  I've seen before and after pictures posted here and the results look amazing.  Thank you in advance for any contacts or information.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2016)

I could clean them for you. Somebody sent me a PM a couple of weeks ago about cleaning 2 cone tops, I tried to PM him back but the PM would not go, said person was not set u
p to receive PM's? SO, I tried to e-mail him. Was that you? LEON.


----------



## bigber4604 (Aug 4, 2016)

Leon,
That was me.  I adjusted my PM settings so they should go through now.  Could you PM me details, costs, and instructions again?  
Ryan


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2016)

Just sent PM. e-mail me pics of the cans. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## bigber4604 (Sep 7, 2016)

Leon,
Pictures of the cans I'd like to have cleaned.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 7, 2016)

I think they are poor candidates to clean. The one has way to much missing & flaking paint, The other only has small pin point rust spots with red paint fading already. Soaking will just fade the red & other colors more with little rust to clean. not worth risking the damage for little results. I'd leave them as is. I had 3 nicer Sheridans a few years ago & only got about $200 each for them. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's a pic of a nice Sheridan cone I had before the other 3 I got later. Bottom right in Pic. Can't find a pic of my other 3, probably on my old computer. I've had at least 5 or 6 of these in the past. none getting more then $300. LEON.


----------



## bigber4604 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you for the advice and looking at them, I'll just leave them alone.


----------

